

Swype (Re)Opens Its Beta - audreyw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/one_of_the_killer_apps_for_android_swype_opens_its.php

======
code_duck
I've found Swype to be very easy to use so far. It's far easier to get used to
then a bold re-imagined keyboard like 8pen. Still, it doesn't beat a physical
keyboard. Text input isn't autocorrected like iOS, either, which makes such a
difference. It is a big plus that your finger doesn't get tired from tapping.

I am fascinated by 8pen, though. Look it up if you haven't seen it before.
I'll have to check out the other one they mentioned.

~~~
ryandvm
As long as we are talking about creative Android keyboards, I'll pimp my own
weekend project - Scrybe. It's a keyboard that uses Google Scribe to make
completion suggestions.

<http://www.appidio.com/apps/scrybe/>

------
tim_iles
I used Swype for a while half a year ago, but I found SwiftKey to be far
quicker at issuing updates, where Swype had some pretty huge usability fails
that remained unfixed for ages. It's an amazing keyboard, but SwiftKey won the
race for me.

